# Lennox Condensor



## BWonsch (Jul 1, 2009)

I am an electrician by trade.Our Lennox  A/C stopped working.I found very corroded wires on the condensor connections.(one off)Cleaned everything up.Windings showed 1.1 and 2.5 ohms.After starting up again the unit still just hums.Getting 220 volts to unit.Relay comes in no problem.My question is if the unit was working fine and a wire fell off,what is left to check.A repairman changed one cap and it made no difference.He said the other cap didn't matter.Any ideas???


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome BWonsch:
Try pushing the contactor in with your screwdriver and see if the compressor runs; then look at the low-voltage wiring which is supposed to pull the contactor in.
Glenn


----------

